# Chad has a Gift for you



## Htobrother (Sep 29, 2020)

high-value man is a man in demand. He's a man whose free time is valuable because he doesn't have much free time. He's a man who’s primarily concerned with pursuing his purpose. A high-value man is a man who’s too busy to be needy. Women naturally gravitate to him because he's a challenge“





„You got to always let a woman feel as if she's more interested in you than you are in her. Once a woman feels you're more into her than she is into you her attraction could drop drastically.“



Do -

80-90H on Purpose



„There's a theory that women prefer to sleep with alpha males when they're ovulating. In other words, women want to reproduce with an alpha male.“





Women are distraction and I invest only my free time when I’m free to satisfy my needs from them and relax





„HIGH-VALUE MALE. A high-value male is simply a man who is primarily focused on his passion and purpose in life. He lives a life of social abundance and moves to the beat of his own drum. He doesn’t have time to chase women, he’s too busy pursuing his goals and dreams. He pursues a woman in the beginning but if he gets any resistance he has an abundance mindset and simply moves on. To become a high-value man you must first find out what your purpose is. Your purpose has to be something you love to do and are passionate about. It can’t just be something you make a lot of money doing. When you’re passionate about something you’re naturally going to work longer and harder at because you enjoy doing it“



„You have less time to chase tail since you’re focused on your purpose. There’s an upside to all this focus. Since you have a lot less available time for women you instantly become more attractive to women. An available man is an unattractive man because it signals a man who’s chasing sex instead of chasing his dreams. An available man also is a turn off because it’s a sign that other women aren’t vying for your attention. Women want men that other women want. Point blank period!“





„Charisma gets you laid more than anything else outside of status. Good looks and money get your foot in the door but rarely do they solely get you laid.“





„So you should let a woman do most of the talking by asking HER questions.“



„Seductive charm is that cool laid-back demeanor that gets a woman in the mood. Being goofy and corny are the opposite to seductive charm. You’re more inclined to turn a woman off opposed to turning her on acting goofy. You can be funny but not goofy. Women love a man with a sense but hate a goofy corny man. Keep it sexy and charming.“





„If you're socially awkward than women will withhold sex if they want a relationship from you. If you're socially aware women will use the attachment route to get a relationship. You can fake high-value but you can’t fake social skills.“



„value but you can’t fake social skills. Having social skills is just what it says, a skill. As with any skill the more you use it the better you are. When a man is genuinely on his purpose his social skills can diminish. That’s why I encourage guys to stay on their purpose Monday through Friday and to socialize on the weekend. Becoming a total recluse is not going to help you once you get back on the dating scene. So make sure you have a little balance in your life to keep your social skills“





Strategies Men have to get sex 



1.Nice guy (chooses the friendzone Route)

2.Beta Male provider(showing off your Sucess don’t lead with your Sucess there is no need if your sucessfull 

3.High Value Man Strategie



„This means if a woman is not giving you one hundred percent cooperation you have the ability to walk away. This means you've mastered the ability to be alone. This means that if friends, family and the women in your life don't enhance or add to your life you have no issue cutting them out of your life. This means you don't have time to blow women’s phones up or respond to text messages in thirty seconds. You're a busy man whose focused on his purpose in life and everything else comes in a distant second. The con to this strategy is that you will turn off women who want to be put on a pedestal“



„The fact that you aren't pursuing them day and night like the other beta males they will lose interest. High-value males could care less due to their abundance mindset. Women who are in their masculine energy will also more than likely lose interest simply of the fact they can't get the lead in the courtship or due to your high value mindset maybe you don't want to put up with their demanding attitudes. In any effect as a high-value man expect to turn some women off with your confident attitude. Most women today expect every man to grovel at their feet for sexual attention. The pro to this strategy is it raises more women’s interest levels than not. When you encounter feminine women and you're on your purpose you'll raise their interest levels due to the fact you're a mystery. You're not readily available and since you're different you raise their interest level. You're acting like an equal and someone she can look up to. The funny thing is you're not employing a strategy. You're just a man with a purpose“And naturally attract feminine women 





„At the end of the day with any woman you meet the progression to sex goes as follows. Man meets woman, woman is attracted to man, man and woman exchange numbers, man sets date with woman, man passes all woman's shit test and raises woman's attraction, man asks woman out for second date, man passes second round of shit test, woman's interest rises even more, man invites woman back to home, woman accepts, man makes his move, woman rejects, man and woman go back and forth until the woman gives in and sex occurs. If the woman doesn't come back to your place on the second date then it happens on the third date. There are no special strategies to attract any type of woman you approach, period.“





„While that’s nice and all, a lot of men tend to start to rely too much on their improved looks and finances. There's two steps to sleeping with women. That's getting your foot in the door with your looks and financial stability. Alpha males can get in with just looks while beta males need the financial stability element. Either way your foot is in the door. Unfortunately, this won't guarantee you sex with the lady. You'll still need to have the second element to sleep with women. It takes charisma and game to seal the deal. If the woman finds you very attractive but you lack the charisma you won't be able to sleep with her. If you have financial stability but lack game women would probably use you for financial support without sleeping with you.“





„Men have to understand that self-improvement is an important point in building your rotation but it's not the end all be all when it comes to sleeping with women. Think of it like this, when a person goes blind their hearing improves. That’s called compensation. When a man’s finances improve most men start to rely solely on their financial success and start slacking on the charisma. While that may get you over with women who are primarily focused on a man's financial stability, that won't get you over with women who aren't solely focused on a man's resources. You're going to be leaving a lot of ass on the table so to speak. I'm about maximizing my whoring. I want to sleep with as many beautiful women as I possibly can.“





„Secondly, never let her know you're in the beginning stages. Tell her it’s starting to move in the right direction. She can derive anything from that she wants but you're being vague for a reason. You're trying to string her along as long as possible so you can keep having sex with her as long as you can. Don't worry about feeling guilty either, it's her greed that’s gotten her here. Women have been manipulating and using men for free meals and free attention for years.“





„Men complain about female hypergamy all the time but I don't advocate bitching about female nature I advocate using women's hypergamous ways against them. Sell her a dream and string them along as long as you can boys. Eventually after a few months or in some cases a few years she'll eventually catch on that her get-rich scheme is taking longer than she initially thought and walk. No worries, you've already gotten what you want.“

„Time to manipulate the next GOAL digger. When I was a security guard in NYC I used to use this strategy a lot and it worked. I would tell women that I had my own security company and that I had a few contracts“



„They would then ask me why I was living in a basement in Brooklyn and I would say that I was saving to get more contracts. I told them I was hoping to get more insurance coverage to get bigger contracts. They always fell for it“





„I advocate for men to get their stuff together. Getting your stuff together means getting your life in order. That means you have your own apt., car, job, savings account and good credit. This don't mean you have to have a 30-million-dollar mansion, a Bugatti or 2 million dollars in the bank. This simply means you have a comfortable living situation, reliable transportation and a few months’ rent in the bank for emergencies. Saving for emergencies is essential because you don't want to be one paycheck away from losing everything. All those are essential for any man looking to have a very successful dating life but they are not what makes you high value. A high-value man is a man whose time is very limited. It don't matter why your time is limited, only thing that matters is that it is. I prefer for it to be because you're focused on your purpose“





„. On the other hand, a fake high-value man is a man who acts busy but really has plenty of time on his hands. This is the type of man who returns a text message five hours later acting busy but in reality he's playing Madden football on PS4. I actually advocate acting high value until you get your purpose figured out but once you figure out what’s your purpose you shouldn't need to fake being a high-value man anymore. You should be busy, extremely busy. Faking high value should be a short-term fix but not a lifestyle. Consider it a band aid. I want men focused on their purpose not faking like they're busy. Besides, men who are focused on their purpose and mission will have a confidence that can't be faked. You might can fake being busier than you are but you can't fake confidence. Confidence is something that can only come from genuine self-improvement. When you're out with these wome“





„If you're a true high-value man you should have a standard you expect all women to follow. Throughout my dating life I've developed what I've called my 10 dating commandments. I don't bend or fold when it comes to my commandments. Every woman I date either obeys my commandments or I dismiss them.“





„NEVER LET WOMEN MOVE YOU OFF CENTER“



Never argue with women



„Always remain in a calm assertive tone when dealing with women.“



„NEVER RESPOND TOO FAST TO WOMEN’s CALLS OR TEXTS“



„The best way to keep a woman's interest is to never let her know your interest level.“



„- ALWAYS CHECK YOUR WOMAN“



„Men must understand that the testing with women never ends. It’s always ongoing even if the woman is head over heels in love with you. Women are backwards, the more you care the more they test.“



„She wants you to care but not to the point where she starts to run the relationship. When she tests you, you have to check her. If you don't this will lower her interest because you're starting to let her walk all over you. Even in this feminist society we live in today no woman wants to have a man who can't stand his ground. It makes her feel that if you can't stand up to her then how in the hell could you stand up for her if she was in some sort of danger? It shows a lack of confidence and a scarcity mindset“





„Nothing kills attraction worse than a man who loses confidence.“



- NO VALIDATION



„It’s always better when the woman thinks she likes you more than you like her. You keep her submissive that way also. Complimenting women makes them look at you as more of a fan than a potential mate. Keep her chasing your validation and don't give it out so freely.“



„KEEP YOUR NON-SEXUAL ATTENTION TO A MINIMUM“





„Keep your phone and text conversations to a minimum. Don't let women use you while they sleep around with other guys. If she's not sleeping with you best believe she's sleeping with someone.“



„Men have to learn that our attention is worth something. Women have the mindset that their sexual attention is worth something. Men have to have the same mindset when it comes to our non-sexual attention.“





„NOTHING COMES BEFORE YOUR PURPOSE“





„Most men without a purpose repulse women because they're way too needy. In reality a man could have many more options if he'd focus more on his purpose and less on women.“



„Men just have to carry themselves as high quality men and let the woman do the choosing.“





LOW TOLERANCE



„The first step to becoming a high-value man is to develop low tolerance for women’s crap.“



„gain respect from women they need to know from the start you will not be tolerating any BS. Women need to know that you'll walk in a moment’s notice if they misbehave. As with most things in life women respond to action not threats. It’s been times in my life where I would break up with women only to have them beg me back.“



„easy to make a woman submit once she's begged you back because now she sees you don't do idle threats. Low tolerance means I run the ship. The woman follows your lead. The funny thing is feminine women want to be led by a masculine man. Only women in their masculine energy try to lead men. Only men in their feminine energy with a scarcity mindset would allow a woman to lead them.“





„The number one thing you got to make women respect is your time. Showing up late for dates, flaking on dates last minute are both examples of a woman not respecting your time. If a woman flakes on a date with you make sure the next couple of dates are at your house. If she shows up late for a date, make sure you check her and she buys the first round. You have to let women know you're a busy man and you don't wait on people. Now this is where being on your purpose comes in handy. If you're focused on your purpose and not at a woman's beck and call she'll already know this. She'll be on time and excited to see you because she doesn't know when or if she'll see you again. When you're readily available women tend to think your time is easy and abundant. Always present yourself as a high-value man, that way women always respect your time. Women can tell how many other viable options a man has just by how much of her crap he tolerates. These test women give men are commonly known in the dating world as[…]“







INVESTMENT



„Women can be very fickle. One minute they're all over you, the next moment they're not returning your calls. Now to be fair this is mainly due to men losing their way by focusing on the woman more than their purpose but none the less it’s still frustrating.“





„Most women on the outside carry themselves like they're very confident but on the inside they have very low self-esteem. Women develop this low self-esteem from comparing themselves to the supermodels on magazine covers and other beautiful women. Also women know what they look like first thing in the morning before they put on their "mask." A female’s mask is makeup, eyeliner, weave, girdle, etc. Women use these things to hide their flaws and raise their sexual market value“



„You always want a woman to wonder how you feel about her“



„Your non-sexual attention includes things like talking on the phone, friendly dates that lead nowhere are examples of your non-sexual attention. A man has to put value on his non-sexual attention. Women won't value your non-sexual if you don't. If you give it away freely women won't fight for it. Women need to know that when you call to set a date that they need to very damn well try and make it happen. If not, it might be a couple of weeks before your schedule clears up again, so they have a sense of urgency. Women do have plans sometimes, but you want to be the reason she flakes on the other guy. Don't be the guy she's flaking on because you're so predictable. Women get bored easily because they can get sex anytime they feel like it so a man who’s not a challenge is boring to them.“





„When a man fears being alone or doesn't have an abundance mindset he can't stand up to a woman due to fear of pissing her off and her leaving him. This weak behavior causes a woman to lose attraction. The only women who will stick it out with a man like this are women who are into their masculine energy with a feminist mindset. No woman in her feminine energy would tolerate such a weak man. Alpha males have an abundance mindset which comes off as confidence which is very attractive to women. It’s not that the alpha is so confident 



„it’s just that he really has no fear of loss due to his abundance mindset and the ability to be alone. This arrogance is what leads women to run to the alpha. If you want to become a true alpha male you need to adopt that kind of mindset. This mindset carries over into the real world. Alpha males typically work for themselves. The same abundance mindset that works on women is the same mindset that carries the alpha in the workforce. Beta males are burdened by the same scarcity mindset that hinders them with women.“





„As the old saying goes. Alpha fucks beta bucks. Women typically like dealing with the alpha males when they're at their hottest. That’s usually between the ages of 18-28“



„Once they reach their late 20's and early 30's they start looking for the beta male providers. They now realize that the alpha is only interesting in sleeping with as many as he possibly can. The unattractive or no charisma beta male now looks like a winner. The out of prime female biological clock is ticking and she wants kids and marriage but here's the thing, they'll still cheat with the alpha on the side from time to time. Beta males need to understand something about women. They still need a man they can look up to from time to time. Beta males let their woman lead the relationship because they've let the woman get the upper hand in the relationship through female manipulation. Women like a strong masculine man that takes charge, unfortunately that’s usually an alpha male. So the woman has the choice to be with an irresponsible or non-committal alpha male who lights her fire or a weak beta male who lets her run the relationship. Who does she choose? The answer is usually both. There's a reason most beta males feel so insecure all the time. Deep down they know their woman[…]“





„A man is supposed to stay in a strong masculine state. That means never letting a woman or anything for that matter get you rattled. A masculine man always remains calm. Getting emotional or moving off center means you're moving into your feminine energy. I think it’s safe to say that every man gets emotional from time to time. That’s because men and women both have masculine and feminine energy. The problem comes when a man moves too far into his feminine energy and the woman moves too far into her masculine energy. Some women naturally carry more masculine energy but more times than not it’s due to feminine men. A man in his feminine energy moves a woman into her masculine energy. If you have a girlfriend or wife right now and she's acting bitchy and you're looking for someone to blame, go take a look in the mirror. It’s all your feminine behavior that has her acting bitchy. Being bitchy is a female’s version of masculinity.“



„Never yell or argue with women, that’s feminine energy. Being too far into your masculine energy also could lead to your woman losing sexual desires for you. When a woman is having sex with you she's in a submissive position. It's practically impossible for a woman who’s not submissive to her man to submit to him in the bedroom. If you want your woman to submit to you in the bedroom then you better damn well make sure she's submitting to you outside of the bedroom, it’s that simple.“

Control Emotions



Devoloping Masculine Frame

Hang around masculine Men



„WHERE TO MEET WOMEN“



„Now when I say choosing I don't mean I expect women to come up and approach me. I simply mean I wait for IOI, or indicators of interest. These IOI's can be subtle so you must be observant. some of these IOI's include a woman staring at you, coming and standing near you and making conversation about nothing.“

Visit places you love 







„IT TAKES WORK TO BUILD A ROTATION & HOW TO HANDLE REJECTION“



„For some odd reason some men think women are just going to fall from the sky. It takes hard work to build your rotation. It takes a lot of dates, a lot of going out to build your female roster. I can remember when I was a teenager going out trying to meet women. I would hit every shopping mall in town and walk around for hours approaching women. I never let rejections deter me from approaching more women. I would simply deflect the rejection, chop it up as an insecurity in the woman and keep approaching more women. I never took the rejections personal, I would simply say to myself something to the effect of "she's afraid of catching feelings for me" or something like that. Men have to understand you have to go through a lot of no's to get to the yes's. Building your empire and building your rotation are pretty much the same when it comes down to the amount of effort it takes to accomplish them. Neither is an easy task. If you're trying to build your rotation you should be out at least 5 days of the week. When I say out I[…]“







Four Female Strategies



„SHIT TEST



Women are like sheep, they like what other women like. A woman could have low attraction for a man but if she notices other women find you attractive her attraction level goes up instantly. Understand this, women don't know your sexual market value. It doesn't matter if you're 300lbs, unemployed and living at home with your mom. If women see that other women find you attractive their attraction level will more than likely raise. If nothing else a man who’s that desired will obviously display high confidence due to the number of women fighting for his attraction. Most women don't care if you have a six pack and a Bugatti if other women aren't vying for your attention her attraction will more than likely drop. She'll be able to spot this by how nervous you are and your inability to stand up to her due to your scarcity mindset“





„Insecure women when they can't tell what your interest level is you'll more than likely never hear from them again. The fact of the matter is since you're not displaying high interest level the uncertainty of your interest is too much to handle for them, you'll simply never hear from them again. I say good riddance. Insecure women need constant reassurance that you're truly into them. You can never compliment them enough, call or text to much, etc.“





FIRST DATE



„The first date is the most important date you'll ever have with a woman. As the age old saying goes, you never can make a second first impression. This is the date where a woman typically puts you in a box. That box is the alpha male box or the beta male box. This is why I don't advocate a man taking a woman out for dinner dates. Dinner dates come off as if you're auditioning to be her beta male provider. I advocate asking a woman out for a drink.“



„Asking a woman out for drinks screams fuckboy aka alpha Male. Unless you want a woman to lump you in with the rest of the losers in her beta male zone ask her out for drinks. At the end of the date always ask her back to your place.“



„Being boring is a good way to never see a woman again. You want to talk but you don't want to become a dancing monkey. That don't mean you're sitting there like the terminator either. You want to maintain a masculine, calm and assertive frame. This is where being on your purpose and hitting the gym comes in handy. Doing the self-improvement gives you a sense of entitlement and confidence which is what you're going to need to maintain a masculine frame. When you're nervous, which comes from the mindset of feeling lucky and not deserving, it puts you in this corny dancing monkey mindset. You become her entertainment instead of her date and she can see it. Remember women date up not down. Being nervous is an indicator to her that you're of lower status and not accustomed to women of her level. Stick to light hearted topics like her hobbies, favorite restaurants, ounces etc. Stay away from politics, crime and things of that nature. Those things kill the vibe and mood.“





„The only time you should go for a kiss on the first date is if when you invite her to your place and she accepts. Then I advocate not only going for the kiss but to also try and seal the deal.“





„Being able to hold an interesting conversation is a key component to sleeping with women. If you can't maintain an interesting conversation but also keep the sexual energy by maintaining your masculine frame her attraction level will drop fast.“





„You don't want the conversation to take on a friendly vibe; voice pitch or tonality is key here. Body language is also an important component; are your body movements friendly or of a sexual nature? This is also where the self-improvement comes into play. If you feel entitled to the woman, it’s easier to maintain your frame but if you feel lucky to be on a date with her you're going to be nervous. This nervousness is going to cause you to lose your masculine frame and tonality, therefore the date loses its sexual energy. Being confident can be used to keep the sexual energy. Being arrogant causes the attraction to drop. The difference between a confident man and an arrogant man is that the arrogant man feels a need to brag about himself. This bragging or boasting comes off as being insecure. Boasting about yourself also makes you come off as a try hard who’s not good enough as is therefore he needs to sell himself to the woman. Confidence is all you need. The reason for that is men who are confident remain smooth and relaxed. Being smooth and relaxed keeps the sexual energy. Being smooth[…]“



„So if she's displaying high interest it's ok to pursue her a little more.“



„The key word here is a little more. That don't mean you start blowing up her phone day and night because if you do that you'll lower her interest really quick. You simply want to reach out and make statements like "good morning, have a productive day." Notice I didn't ask her "how's her day going?" I simply made a statement. That statement might seem small, but it lets her know that I'm thinking of her at least.“





„Screwing up with a feminine woman or a high interest woman with whom you have high interest can literally sting for years. The reason these sting so bad is because they don't come along that often. Maybe you meet women that have high interest in you but you may not share that same high interest or you meet women that you have high interest in but they don't share your high interest. So when you get both of these interest levels to be at a high level for both at the same time you know it's extremely rare so you don't want to blow these“



„key is to pursue but to not make yourself too available. Women with high interest have a tendency to pursue you more than not so it’s very easy to fall into the too available trap especially when you share the same high interest.“





„Remember you can't make yourself too unavailable because that’s a turn off to women with high interest because you're not displaying their same high interest. One of the biggest pitfalls with this is trying to see a woman twice in a weekend right from the very beginning. Only see women once a week in the beginning even if they're suggesting more of your time. Speaking for myself I never see a woman more than once a week. I want to keep a woman chasing my validation, but I do realize every guy reading this book might not want to stay single forever. If that’s your situation I recommend at least waiting a couple months before seeing her twice a week. Since it usually takes women a couple of months to develop deep feelings this should be about the right time to allow her to see you twice a week. I said allow because only see her twice in a week if she's asking for it. You should never be the one asking for more of her time. Sometimes even when women want more time you still have to decline it. The age-old theory of women not knowing what[…]“



„That’s fine, at least you have your self-respect by not over pursuing. Women are fickle creatures and can lose interest easily. Over pursuing is perhaps the biggest turn off there is. Men with options don't over pursue. They have too many options to chase behind women.“





„Secondly always be in control of the situation. Since you'll be the one more than likely paying you make sure you choose the location. If you let women choose not only do you look like you don't know how to take charge but you also run the risk of going over your budget. Remember you're trying to keep your investment as low as possible. Women are fickle; one minute they're all over you and the next they never want to see you again. If you haven't spent much money who cares; there’s plenty of other women in the sea but if you spent a lot of money those things sting.

Once you're on the date the same rules apply. keep your interest level to yourself. If you did everything right on the first date to raise her interest level like passing her shit test and now that you're on the second date her interest level should be higher. Always remember, she's always going to test you. So you still have to pass her shit test on this date as well. by the end of the date you should know where you stand as far as her interest level goes[…]“


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 29, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> high-value man is a man in demand. He's a man whose free time is valuable because he doesn't have much free time. He's a man who’s primarily concerned with pursuing his purpose. A high-value man is a man who’s too busy to be needy. Women naturally gravitate to him because he's a challenge“
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whole lotta cope


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 29, 2020)

too fucking long


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Sep 29, 2020)

TLDR just be @Amnesia


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 29, 2020)

In October of 2009 I laid eyes for the first time on a woman and immediately though “I have to know her” 2 and a half months later I had a chance to speak to her and we really hit it off. She flirtingly, play stalked me at our local bar where I was in rehearsals for a production of Moulin Rouge in their at the time closed downstairs. She invited me upstairs after for a beer and karaoke. This started a pattern of nights singing and hanging out until our first date (which I was oblivious to the serious “date” aspect of) on New Year’s Eve. We declared ourselves officially an exclusive couple on January 18, 2010. After an excellent Mabon Ritual with friends from the local pagan community the following Fall Equinox (and some amazing sex after) we decided to become handfasted and the ceremony was held October 2nd, 2010 at the anniversary of the festival we had first met at a year before. About a year and a half later deep depression stole my libido and we’ve had difficulty rekindling our sex life to its former glory since. At some point in the next year or two she brought home a psychic parasite from a hospital or nursing home she had visited in the course of doing her job as a paramedic. We were, sadly, oblivious to the presence of this parasite (I have just discovered it recently) but it poisoned her against me, fostered the growth of a toxic persona she has preferred more and more over her true self, and spread negativity and discord in our lives, our relationships in the communities we were once active with, our marriage (which since it was before same-sex marriage became legal in the US was not legally binding, but is STILL spiritually binding), and just everything. The havoc this parasite has fostered has also invited toxic people into our lives and has deterred my partner from smudging and cleansing our home after we finally got rid of them. That’s almost 10 years, 5 households, and at least 20 toxic people worth of toxic negarive energy building. One of these toxic people is her best friend of over 20 years from her hometown. We moved him here, gave him a home, provided for all his needs, without requiring him to work. He was only expected to help keep the house and yard and be a live in dog nanny for when our crazy work and sleep schedules kept us from being able to take them out for all of their walk times. And yet, he grew resentful of our relationship and of her “control” over his life and when he eventually caved in to his past drug addictions, stole her mother’s prescription painkillers and was kicked out of the house he began working with Coyote and spun a curse directed my partner which has now reached its peak 4 years later. He has now, with curse in full swing, subsumed her free will and schemed with an individual who is bound to an incubus or succubus (actions and energy say incubus, but host is biologically female with preference for male pronouns so I don’t know if that would mean succubus or incubus). She began cheating on me with the incubus/succubus on July 10 after meeting its host forthe firfirsfirfirst time on July 4th. She has fought the entities and the curse a few times and xome to me crying and apologizing and professing her love for me only to again succumb to their pretty little lies, deceptions and manipulations. On August 24th at a public poetry reading event she performed a poem essentially spelling the doom of the one whocarries the incubus/succubus. But 6 days later in a civil ceremony with no spiritual aspect legally married this person. Yet still desperatelyclings to our friendship and “common interests, because none of that is stuff ‘we’ (she and the incubus/succubus host) do” I can feel our bond remains. I can feel her emotions which are in turmoil. She is perpetually drained, weak, exhausted, sick, and in pain. Her elderly mother who lives with her is having more issues. And our 5 dogs are sick and depressed. I can see she is not really happy though she keeps saying she is. Her body language, constant eyerolling, always seeming on the verge of tears or of begging my forgiveness or confessung her mistakes to me while battling the spells and entities entrap ping her tell me the truth. I also learned recently the host of the incubus/succubus is chearing on her with 3 other women. Gods I wish I could prove it to her. I am working on breaking the curse and recently cast a protection in the house to work on casting out the psychic parasite as well as protect and shield her, her mother, and the dogs. But I need help ensuring the curse is truly broken, and removing the incubus/succubus. I will be able to cleanse the house and salt all the thresholds in a week and a half when they go out of town for the weekend and I am there to care for the dogs alone. This should eliminate the parasite and make the incubus/succubus uncomfortable when they return. If the curse is still active then, it will also hopefully weaken its hold on her further. She is my soul mate and I can feel under all the deceptive magic she still loves me and regrets the past 2 and a half months. But she also feels trapped by the new legal marriage and the guilt of betraying me. Ineed to free her of the curse and for her to discover the deceptions and infidelity of the incubus/succubus host. Once she is freed and the incubus/succubus loses its control over her she will divorce it and I can non-magically work on winning her back. Please help!


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 29, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> high-value man is a man in demand. He's a man whose free time is valuable because he doesn't have much free time. He's a man who’s primarily concerned with pursuing his purpose. A high-value man is a man who’s too busy to be needy. Women naturally gravitate to him because he's a challenge“
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez nigga all you gotta do is not be ugly


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> In October of 2009 I laid eyes for the first time on a woman and immediately though “I have to know her” 2 and a half months later I had a chance to speak to her and we really hit it off. She flirtingly, play stalked me at our local bar where I was in rehearsals for a production of Moulin Rouge in their at the time closed downstairs. She invited me upstairs after for a beer and karaoke. This started a pattern of nights singing and hanging out until our first date (which I was oblivious to the serious “date” aspect of) on New Year’s Eve. We declared ourselves officially an exclusive couple on January 18, 2010. After an excellent Mabon Ritual with friends from the local pagan community the following Fall Equinox (and some amazing sex after) we decided to become handfasted and the ceremony was held October 2nd, 2010 at the anniversary of the festival we had first met at a year before. About a year and a half later deep depression stole my libido and we’ve had difficulty rekindling our sex life to its former glory since. At some point in the next year or two she brought home a psychic parasite from a hospital or nursing home she had visited in the course of doing her job as a paramedic. We were, sadly, oblivious to the presence of this parasite (I have just discovered it recently) but it poisoned her against me, fostered the growth of a toxic persona she has preferred more and more over her true self, and spread negativity and discord in our lives, our relationships in the communities we were once active with, our marriage (which since it was before same-sex marriage became legal in the US was not legally binding, but is STILL spiritually binding), and just everything. The havoc this parasite has fostered has also invited toxic people into our lives and has deterred my partner from smudging and cleansing our home after we finally got rid of them. That’s almost 10 years, 5 households, and at least 20 toxic people worth of toxic negarive energy building. One of these toxic people is her best friend of over 20 years from her hometown. We moved him here, gave him a home, provided for all his needs, without requiring him to work. He was only expected to help keep the house and yard and be a live in dog nanny for when our crazy work and sleep schedules kept us from being able to take them out for all of their walk times. And yet, he grew resentful of our relationship and of her “control” over his life and when he eventually caved in to his past drug addictions, stole her mother’s prescription painkillers and was kicked out of the house he began working with Coyote and spun a curse directed my partner which has now reached its peak 4 years later. He has now, with curse in full swing, subsumed her free will and schemed with an individual who is bound to an incubus or succubus (actions and energy say incubus, but host is biologically female with preference for male pronouns so I don’t know if that would mean succubus or incubus). She began cheating on me with the incubus/succubus on July 10 after meeting its host forthe firfirsfirfirst time on July 4th. She has fought the entities and the curse a few times and xome to me crying and apologizing and professing her love for me only to again succumb to their pretty little lies, deceptions and manipulations. On August 24th at a public poetry reading event she performed a poem essentially spelling the doom of the one whocarries the incubus/succubus. But 6 days later in a civil ceremony with no spiritual aspect legally married this person. Yet still desperatelyclings to our friendship and “common interests, because none of that is stuff ‘we’ (she and the incubus/succubus host) do” I can feel our bond remains. I can feel her emotions which are in turmoil. She is perpetually drained, weak, exhausted, sick, and in pain. Her elderly mother who lives with her is having more issues. And our 5 dogs are sick and depressed. I can see she is not really happy though she keeps saying she is. Her body language, constant eyerolling, always seeming on the verge of tears or of begging my forgiveness or confessung her mistakes to me while battling the spells and entities entrap ping her tell me the truth. I also learned recently the host of the incubus/succubus is chearing on her with 3 other women. Gods I wish I could prove it to her. I am working on breaking the curse and recently cast a protection in the house to work on casting out the psychic parasite as well as protect and shield her, her mother, and the dogs. But I need help ensuring the curse is truly broken, and removing the incubus/succubus. I will be able to cleanse the house and salt all the thresholds in a week and a half when they go out of town for the weekend and I am there to care for the dogs alone. This should eliminate the parasite and make the incubus/succubus uncomfortable when they return. If the curse is still active then, it will also hopefully weaken its hold on her further. She is my soul mate and I can feel under all the deceptive magic she still loves me and regrets the past 2 and a half months. But she also feels trapped by the new legal marriage and the guilt of betraying me. Ineed to free her of the curse and for her to discover the deceptions and infidelity of the incubus/succubus host. Once she is freed and the incubus/succubus loses its control over her she will divorce it and I can non-magically work on winning her back. Please help!


0


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 29, 2020)

*you just wrote the fucking whole story of earth *


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jan 10, 2021)

Actually read every single word. High IQ af. What book is that from?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 10, 2021)

Imagine reading this


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jan 10, 2021)

low tolerance is true, but i always find it funny when pua niggas treat women like children

as if women dont notice when youre trying too hard


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jan 13, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> low tolerance is true, but i always find it funny when pua niggas treat women like children
> 
> as if women dont notice when youre trying too hard


Lmfaoo


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Jan 17, 2021)

Very interesting


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 16, 2021)

Damn thats one long way to say "Just have hair"


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 16, 2021)

C


Htobrother said:


> high-value man is a man in demand. He's a man whose free time is valuable because he doesn't have much free time. He's a man who’s primarily concerned with pursuing his purpose. A high-value man is a man who’s too busy to be needy. Women naturally gravitate to him because he's a challenge“
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chad could write a book instead. Can't read that all


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Feb 16, 2021)

Every word was (not) read


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 16, 2021)

dohbeep said:


> Damn thats one long way to say "Just have hair"


Does he actually say that? Because I didn't read a word


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Does he actually say that? Because I didn't read a word


baldingcels always paranoid af bout jokes.It's not about hair, just whole lotta cope that makes 15-20% difference IMO


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 23, 2021)

Justchoosetobeborngeneticallyblessed
sothatyoudonthavetoeverworryabout
womennotalreadybeingphysically
attractedtoyoufromthegetgoallowing
youtoactuallyfocusonyourtruegoalsinlifeandnotfocusedonchasingwomentherebysignalingyouareahighqualitymalemakingwomendesireyouevenmore theory is legit bro.

Lmao smfh at this ignorance. Next thing you are going to tell me is that water is wet right?


----------



## Lihito (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks chad


----------



## SadLivwr (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice copypasta mate, couldve fooled me there if it wasnt for the fact that you browse here


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 3, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Jeez nigga all you gotta do is not be ugly


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 3, 2021)

Over.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 3, 2021)

Htobrother said:


> high-value man is a man in demand. He's a man whose free time is valuable because he doesn't have much free time. He's a man who’s primarily concerned with pursuing his purpose. A high-value man is a man who’s too busy to be needy. Women naturally gravitate to him because he's a challenge“
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Very* good topic.


----------



## studiocel (Jul 3, 2021)

Was about to finish reading this entire guide but then remembered im a 5'7 asian male.


----------



## Deleted member 14415 (Jul 3, 2021)

Not this retarded red pill shit again


----------



## oldcelloser (Oct 24, 2021)

what a load of  bullshit


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 23, 2022)

everythingisacope said:


> baldingcels always paranoid af bout jokes.It's not about hair, just whole lotta cope that makes 15-20% difference IMO


shut up nigga im not a "baldingcel" im follicly challenged


----------

